# Dog Crate in Back of Truck



## BackwoodsBrother (Jan 7, 2013)

In the next month, I'll be moving from Georgia to Texas. Willow, my GSD has recently broken the tray in the bottom of her crate. My original plan was to secure the crate in the bed, and put her in there. She can't ride in the cab for lack of room. The crate is odd sized, and I can't find a replacement tray, however her bed fits. I was thinking I could put it in there, but have worries of it blowing up, and not staying in place. It is reasonably thick however. Thoughts?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

open p/u or do you have a truck cap.


----------



## BackwoodsBrother (Jan 7, 2013)

It's open. I'd really rather not buy another crate, she sleeps outside of it most of the time, and doesn't really need it anymore.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Has she been in a crate in the back of the truck. Lot of wind and road noise. It is nothing for a dog to break out of a wire crate...more a psychological barrier than anything.


----------



## BackwoodsBrother (Jan 7, 2013)

She's never actually been in a crate while in the truck. Most of the time she rides up front, and even a time or two in the bed. However, there isn't room this time. I'm more worried about the dog bed staying in place during the ride, she'll be perfectly fine otherwise.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She will be laying on top of the the dog bed, wouldn't that hold it in place? I would not have your faith that throwing her into a crate in the back of a truck going at highway speeds she will be "fine" without trying her first. At the very least you need to do some test runs in a safe area that should answer your questions about the bed blowing around...

How are you going to keep rain off of her? no matter what you do tarps are noisy and flap in the wind.

Seriously a dog can destroy a wire crate in a few minutes if they have a mind to. 

My dogs are crated in the back of a truck in dog boxes under a camper shell so it is not that I am opposed to carrying a dog crated in a truck but an open wire crate lets so much air blow past the dog and exposes them to a lot of weather. If you had an aluminum dog box, or the crate was under a camper shell....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I recommend a new crate, preferably a plastic one, that is then strapped down. They protect the dogs much better from the wind and weather.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dog hates having a pad in his crate, he will dig it up and then it is all cattywampus and frustrates him. IF you are going to do this, get a good plastic one and get him use to it way before you go on that length of a trip. Not sure the temps but if it is freezing, I sure wouldn't want my dog in an open pick up bed.
You can maybe find one on CL and then resell it there...I've done that with smaller puppy crates and never lose $.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd also double check the laws on dogs being transported in an open crate in a pick up bed. Some places don't allow it unless it is a completely enclosed truck bed or crate. You can't rent an uhaul trailer to put you stuff in so the dog can ride in the truck and the collapse the crate?


----------

